# النـاظــــــــور – الكبســــولــــــــــة ....



## حسنين علي موسى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن أمراض الجهاز الهضمي من أكثر الأمراض شيوعاً التي يصاب بها الإنسان نتيجة لأسباب عدة منها ما يتعلق بسوء النظام الغذائي الذي يتبعه في حياته أو بسبب بعض العادات الخاطئة التي يمارسها كالإدمان على الكحول والتدخين أو بسبب تأثير الاضطرابات النفسية التي تفرضها عليه ضغوطات الحياة أو بسبب الأورام السرطانية التي تصيب أجزاء هذا الجهاز الحيوي. 

كل من هذه الحالات المرضية تستوجب إجراء الفحوص الطبية المناسبة لتشخيصها ... حيث يعتبر جهاز الناظور الطبي – Medical Endoscope من أهم الأساليب الطبية المتبعة في تشخيص أمراض الجهاز الهضمي ... كما لا يقتصر استعمال الناظور في مجال التشخيص فقط بل يتعدى ذلك في بعض الأحيان إلى معالجة بعض الحالات المرضية كاستئصال الأورام السرطانية أو معالجة التقرحات الموجودة أو ما يصطلح عليه بالجراحة التنظيرية.

إن الطريقة التقليدية لعملية التنظير تتلخص في تمرير أنبوب مرن عن طريق فتحة الفم أو فتحة الشرج ويتكون من حزم من الألياف الضوئية – Fiber Optics (تختلف أطواله و أقطاره بالاعتماد على المنطقة المراد فحصها حيث يتراوح طوله 2-200 سم وقطره 3-12 ملم) ومزود بعدسات دقيقة ومصدر ضوئي. قد تكون هذه العملية مؤلمة و مزعجة في بعض الأحيان وقد تستدعي بقاء المريض في المستشفى كما إن بعض المناطق والأجزاء قد تبقى بعيدة عن الكشف والفحص لصعوبة الوصول إليها داخل جوف المريض.

لذلك حصل تطور كبير في عملية التشخيص باستخدام الناظور من أجل عملية أقل إزعاجاً وإيلاماً للمريض وأكثر دقة في نفس الوقت ... فلقد تم تصميم جهاز ناظور لا سلكي خاص – Wireless Capsule Endoscope - لا يتجاوز حجمه حبة أو كبسولة الدواء (تبلغ قياساته 11 ملم * 30 ملم) يحتوي على آلة تصوير فيديو صغيرة Video Camera مع جهاز إرسال Receiver ومصدر للضوء Light Supply بالإضافة إلى بطارية Battery.

يقوم المريض بابتلاع (كبسولة) الناظور حيث تمر تباعاً عبر أجزاء الجهاز الهضمي بشكل طبيعي وتلتقط الصور من خلال آلة التصوير لتي تبثها مباشرة إلى جهاز تسجيل محمول يوجد حول خصر المريض (كجهاز الهاتف النقال) ومن ثم تلفظ الكبسولة خارج الجسم مع الإخراج حيث يمكن استخدامها بطبيعة الحال لمرة واحدة فقط Disposable خصوصاً مع كونها مصنعة من مواد غير قابلة للهضم. بإمكان كبسولة الناظور هذه التقاط صورتين في كل ثانية وعلى مدى ثمانية ساعات مستمرة ولمناطق لا يمكن الوصول إليها بالطرق التقليدية مع صغر حجمه ترسل بعدها هذه الصور إلى جهاز التسجيل المحمول ومن ثم يتم تفريغ الصور والبيانات المأخوذة على جهاز الكومبيوتر الموجود في المستشفى أو المختبر لتتم دراساتها وتحليلها. لا يشعر المريض بوجود هذه الكبسولة في جوفه بل يتمكن في أثناء وجودها من مزاولة نشاطاته الاعتيادية بينما يفحص الناظور ويقوم بعمله المطلوب على مدى أربعة وعشرين ساعة.

من الممكن جداً تطوير هذه الأجهزة الصغيرة بحيث تستطيع التجول داخل جسم المريض والقيام باستئصال العينات للفحص على سبيل المثال أو تقوم بإرسال إشارات تبين ما يحصل داخل الجسم من تغييرات حيوية مما قد يفتح الباب إلى إمكانية معالجة الأمراض من داخل الجسم والسيطرة عليها قبل استفحالها وذلك عن طريق استخدام تقنيات من هذه النوع ..... 

الرابط التالي لملف PDF يتضمن معلومات و مرتسمات أكثر تفصيلاً و توضيحاً حول الموضوع :

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/M2A.pdf

تحياتي و سلامي للجميع .......... 

م. حــســـــــــــنـيــن العــراقـــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل م/حسنين العراقي .

تحية طيبة .

مشاركة جميلة ومفيدة تشكر عليها .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

ولاتحرمنا من ابداعك المتواصل .


البغدادي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل اخير


----------



## eng2006 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبا مهندس حسنين كيف صحتك.. اشكرك على هذه المعلومات الجميله .. و احب ان ازودكم بهذه المعلومات بطريقه فلم عن حركه الكبسوله و ارجو من مشرفين المنتدى ان يعطوا ا مساحه كافيه لتحميل الفلم مع فائق الشكر والتقدير
مع تحيات المهندس ايباء عصام


----------



## Biomedical (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

الأخ/ حسنين موسى ، بارك الله فيك على الموضوع المتميز .

لاشك أن هذه التقنية حديثة وسوف تكون بديلا لأساليب التنظير المعروفة حاليا، ولكنها حاليا مكلفة ماديا بالنسبة لكثير من المرضى .

شركة Olympus من أفضل الشركات العالمية في مجال التنظير المرن وقد قامت أيضا يتطوير هذه التقنية الجديدة .


في المرفقات تجدون صورة للكابسولة الذي تحدث عنها الأخ حسنين مشكورا.


----------



## زهرة القمر (13 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم يااستاذ حسنين 
موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد وبارك الله فيك 
ونحن بانتظار المزيد من ابداعك الرائع بمجال الهندسة الطبية ومواضيعك المفيدة
اختك م.زهرة القمر
العراق
جامعة النهرين


----------



## م/هناء (13 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mtc.eng (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يااخ حسنين وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## طارق طبية (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
لقد قمت والحمد لله بعمل تقرير كامل عن هذا الموضوع وسارسله لكم في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله
لكن كيف ارسل ملف وورد ارجو الافادة لارسال الموضوع


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
ارجو من الزملاء تفعيل الموضوع


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

اريد المساعده ضرورى لمشروع تخرج واريد جمع معلومات عنه artificial kidney وارسالها على ال***** eng_20082000 وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## hisham badawi (4 أغسطس 2007)

الموضوع جدا مفيد ومثير 
بارك الله فيك 
المزيد المزيد


----------



## tigersking007 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى باركك الله


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم هذا اخي عينى لا تراه... فبعينك اللهم ارعاه...وفرج همه وشكواه... واجعل السعادة لاتفارق عيناه.... وبحكمتك سدد خطاه.... اللهم انى احبه فيك فاحفظه الا يعصيك واجعل عمله يرضيك واغفر له يوم ياتيك


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## امجدالعراقي (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكر و تقدير خاص الى استاذي الاستاذ حسنين
لدي اضافة بسيطة على المشروع في الملف المرفق


----------



## امجدالعراقي (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكر و تقدير الى استاذي الاستاذ حسنين
لدي اضافة بسيطة على الجهاز في الملف المرفق


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (15 فبراير 2008)

الأخ العزيز ... أمجد العراقي ... أرحب بك في ملتقانا الرائع - ملتقى الهندسة الطبية .... وأشكرك جداً على إضافتك الرائعة والمفيدة للموضوع ... أنتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك المتميزة إن شاء الله ... وبالتوفيق دائماً ... والسلام عليكم

م. حــســـــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## نور الزمان (15 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (2 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و مشكووووووووووور


----------



## امجدالعراقي (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين و باللأخص الاستاذ حسنين
اليكم الرابط التالي عن الناضور الكبسولة Vector
http://www.vector-project.com/index.html
مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## مراد ابو كشك (4 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووور اخي على مشاركتك الاكثر من رائعه وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

ابن فلسطين _ نابلس
مراد ابو كشك


----------



## ملك التجهيزات (9 مارس 2008)

موضوع شيق أخ حسنين لكن ما قدرت أوصل للملف وعند فتح الرابط يكتب انو الملف غير موجود فارجو الرد مشكور.


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (9 مارس 2008)

الأخ العزيز .. ملك التجهيزات .. اشكركم على مروركم الطيب .. وأعتذر عن هذا الخطأ ... الرابط التالي يتضمن الملف المطلوب .. http://www.fileupyours.com/files/165518/Tele-Endoscope.pdf

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ....

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## Beckham (16 مارس 2008)

انا ليا بس استفسار
هى الكبسولة دى مش بتضر بجسم الانسان اللى بيتناولها ؟ 
يعنى من الكلام واضح انها بتلقط صور وبتصدر ضوء .. ممكن تكون فيها أشعة مضرة ؟


----------



## فدك الزهراء (8 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم شافي كل مريض وارزق الأخ م.حسنين العراقي الستر والمغفرة وحسن العاقبة على هذا الموضوع الشيق القيم والشكر موصول للأخ أمجد العراقي واحفظ العراق وكل العراقين الطيبين

وفقكم الله


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (8 أبريل 2008)

أختنا العزيزة ... فدك الزهراء ... اولاً أرحب بكي في ملتقى الهندسة الطبية ... وأرجو منكي قبول إمتناني العميق لكلماتكي الرائعة ... وأشاطرك دعائك الكريم عسى الله عز وجل أن يتقبله منا ... أنه سميع مجيب ... بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي نعم الجزاء ...

م. حــســــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (9 أبريل 2008)

very thanks for you


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (9 أبريل 2008)

very thanks for you


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يخليكوا


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much :14::16: :84:


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس ماك (7 يوليو 2009)

ارجو الإفادة بإعادة اضافة الملف وانا الحقيقية بعد الأطلاع على مختلف المواضيع مازلت حائر حول كيفية صيانة اجهزة التنظير 
ولدي سؤال محدد اذا كان الغلاف الخارجي لأنبوب التنظير نشفان او مطئطئ باللغة العامية يعني يحوي شقوق هل من الممكن عمل صيانه له وماهي الطريقة ارجو الرد ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (7 يوليو 2009)

عزيزي المهندس ماك ... شوف الروابط التالية ... وإن شاء الله ستجد فيها ما يفيدك وينفعك من معلومات حول الموضوع المطلوب ... http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78813.html
http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/TELEMEDICINE.pdf
http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/M2A.pps
http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/GIT Scope.pdf 

وبالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق إن شاء الله ...

م. حـــســـــــــــــنــيــن العــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مهندسة جادة (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
شكراا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (18 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*حبة لاسلكية لاستكشاف الامراض السرطانية*

يطور علماء حبة لاسلكية بكاميرا استكشافية للاورام السرطانية داخل الجسم يمكن التحكم فيها خارجياً ... هذه الحبة تقوم حسب التعليمات بالتدقيق والسبر وبث تقاريرها الى أجهزة التقاط خارجية ... الرابط التالي يتضمن فيديو رائع حول الموضوع ... من الممكن مشاهدته بأستخدام برامج الـ Real Player or Windows Media Player ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/multimedia/2009/10/091010_gn_camera_pill.shtml

وبالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله ...

م. حــســـــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقـــــــــــــــــي


----------



## حورية_الحور (8 يناير 2010)

مشكور استاذ حسنين لكن للاسف الملف الاول عن الكبسول رابطه لا يعمل
ارجو بدون زحمة اعادة تحميله


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------

